# Sneaky Hidden Charges with CARE



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

So I have been left saddened by more blatant money grabbing from private fertility clinics (CARE) today. If I hadn't have questioned it as well they probably would have got away with charging me twice.

So - in short. When we originally spoke to CARE about this surrogacy journey we posed the question about having the transfer and core treatment done at CARE Manchester but were attracted to the convenience of having CARE Northampton close to me (IP) and CARE Peterborough close to my lovely surrogate. We posed the question as to whether it would be possible to leverage these to clinics to perform the scans to avoid travelling 3+ hours north. We were told 'absolutely and that this was one of the benefits on using their CARE Network and that everything was included as part of the package' we were also told that Mr Randall was 'lovely'. So delighted we started treatment.

Schedule of Scans:
Lining Measured (surrogate) at CARE Peterborough
Lining Measured (surrogate) at CARE Peterborough
Lining Measured and follicle count (IP) at CARE Northampton

- I received a bill from Peterborough for two scans at £76 each. Nothing from Northampton. I ring Manchester and ask why I am being billed directly. They tell me because this is a 'satellite clinic' and that Manchester would refund me £76x2 so I can then pay Peterborough. At this point I ask for a costs breakdown, I never received one.

We get a BFP (hurray!!). So now we have a 6 week scan and and 8 week one supposedly included. We attended Peterborough and had quite frankly one of the worst experiences ever. The doctor arrives 1 hour and 20 minutes late. Ignores me entirely. Does a quick scan with no measurements, gives me three photos and says _'well, you you have twins, two heartbeats but its really early and one might disappear by 12 weeks. Also there are enormous risks with twins including miscarriage, 60% increased risk of C-section, stillbirth. Still, congratulations"_. He then left the room. My surrogate and I were left sitting there looking at each other,I was so upset with what should have been 'Well done and so far so good' news. Both I and my surrogate have been twin mums before, we are aware of the risks. Anyway - terrible experience so if for no other reason - I decided I didn't want an 8 week scan. 

Three days later I received a letter from the doctor apologising for the delay in attending the ultrasound scan, that as a consequence he would not be 'invoicing me for this'. Based on this information I rang Manchester and explained the situation, asking for a refund for this terrible service and also that I didn't want the 8 week scan so wanted the reimbursement for this as well.

I was told the following by CARE Manchester - that pregnancy scans are done 'free of charge' but only if completed at a CARE facility (not including Peterborough apparently). That even if I had received a negative test result I would not have been entitled to any refund because they don't charge additionally, let's face it, nothing is FOC that means they must make a load of money on failed cycles and others who decide to use 'satellite' clinics.

Same as the £700 they charge to extra to take the embryos to 5 days what they fail to tell you is that there is no guarantee that any at 5 days will be good enough to freeze and you won't get any money back then either - so I paid £700 to put 6 embryos in the bin. 

I am completely lost and quite frankly can't wait to revert to NHS if this is the abysmal sneaky charging that goes on in the private sector not to mention that horrible 'customer service'/'patient treatment'.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww im sorry to hear of your dealings with Care  I had a cycle with Care manchester & the amount of "wrong" information I was told after tx was shocking! But a huge congrats on your Pregnancy 

I did egg share, & at 1 st consultation she wrote NA next to a question about where you want your eggs to go- she said "we decide that" turns out they are not allowed to.... Its your choice- found that out on **** concents the day before EC  forms had to be completed there & then- talk about thinking time 

I also thought there was a standard set price for egg share- again apparently not, Care was double what a clinic down the road charges, also the eggs are in favour of recepient- unlike most places.

I chose Care to have IMSI mentioned it all though out our treatment even consultant agreed before EC and... That info didn't get to the Lab. So we had Only ICSI. Follow up appt was over an hour late- everyone was going home, & I got someone who didnt have a clue- I kid you not, he told me they fertilised my immature eggs... I asked WHY? If they arent mature why would they be fertilised?! He said well otherwise they would have been discarded- yes that is suppose to happen!  

I wouldn't go back to Care if you paid me. Xx


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

I had horrendous experiences with CARE Manchester and wouldn't set foot in that place again under any circumstances.  Horrible, horrible people.  It's always more upsetting when you're paying someone to treat you badly 

Flower


----------

